# Will windex and a paper towel damage my laptop screen / laptop material?



## rocket1406 (Jan 2, 2006)

Will windex and a paper towel damage my laptop screen / laptop material?

Should I use water and a soft cloth instead?

Or is there something better (that's also CHEAP!!)?


----------



## ckfordy (Jan 2, 2006)

rocket1406 said:
			
		

> Will windex and a paper towel damage my laptop screen / laptop material?
> 
> Should I use water and a soft cloth instead?
> 
> Or is there something better (that's also CHEAP!!)?


 
use water and a soft cloth.  i dont know what windex will do to the screen and the paper towel might scratch the screen.


----------



## LaptopExtreme (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm sure it wont hurt, but I really take care of my screens- If I were you I'd use a non-abrasive cloth. You can find these things at a local electronics store (like Radio Shack or an Office Depot), or even a "handy-wipe" looking pack that has a cloth already presoked in solution. I like those better than the ones that are in a "baby-wipe" type of container, they tend to dry up.


----------



## Xycron (Jan 2, 2006)

Uswe the cloth you use to clean glasses. I dont remember what its called.


----------



## Lax (Jan 3, 2006)

Get some antistatic paper wipes (dry paper, anti-static; you can get them at staples or office max, comes in packages of 20 or so) and some distilled water or alcohol spray (I have some stuff from a company called Rediform, works great).


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 3, 2006)

I always use windex or endust on my LCD's, but I don't spray anything directly on the screen.


----------



## fade2green514 (Jan 3, 2006)

or u can use some coffee filters (no lint at all!) and some rubbing alcohol (vaporizes instantly!) leaves no caustic residue behind at all.


----------



## alanuofm (Jan 4, 2006)

i personally prefer cloth and spray for cleaning glasses.  if you wear glasses you'll probably some around.


----------

